# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  دانلود آموزش ایجاد store procedure در sql server 2008

## firoozi90

سلام دوستان
فایل آموزشی مناسبی واستون گذاشتم.امیدوارم مورد استفاده قرار گیرد

*دانلود آموزش ایجاد store procedure در sql server 2008*

----------


## electron_m

سلام
فایلش پسورد داره!
بهتر نبود تو خود برنامه نویس آپ میکردی و پسوردشم میگفتی!

----------


## firoozi90

پسورد فایل www.papro.blogfa.com

----------

